# mas



## lauu1051

Hello,

Does anyone know what "el mas" means? "Mas"being a substantive. Could it be related to masia -con tilde- ? (which would make sense in my context)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mochilero

How about if you tell us what that context is?


----------



## lauu1051

La pintura representa el jardin de una masia. Se trata del mas de Betera(supongo que es el nombre de una persona?).


----------



## mochilero

El único significado del substantivo 'mas' que yo sepa es el 'más' del teclado, o sea el '+'


----------



## RaulCavazos

*sus más** y sus menos.*
*1. *loc. sust. m. pl. coloq. Dificultades, complicaciones o altercados a que da lugar un asunto. _Haber, tener, sus más y sus menos._


----------



## gengo

Maybe another similar quote will help somebody answer.

Se hace dura la subida por la ladera y más aun en plena      digestión. Vamos siguiendo la señalización, que no da lugar a dudas, entre      verdes praderas y bosque de pinos. Resoplando llegamos a un collado donde      conectamos con una nueva pista.      A la derecha vemos una masía, se trata del Mas de      Juan. De haberlo sabido, hubiera sido un buen sitio para resguardarse y comer      a gusto. Aquí hay un poste señalizador que nos indica      que estamos siguiendo el PRTE-31.


----------



## RaulCavazos

*En algunos sitios de internet mencionan como sinónimos las siguientes: 

Mas, Masía, Masada, Alquería, Finca, Casona.


* 

*masía**.*
(Del cat. _masia_).

*1. *f. Casa de labor, con finca agrícola y ganadera, típica del territorio que ocupaba el antiguo reino de Aragón.



"El mas fue adquirido por el abuelo del actual propietario en el año 1932... "

*masovero**.*
(Del cat. _masover_).

*1. *m._ Cat._ Labrador que, viviendo en masía ajena, cultiva las tierras anejas a cambio de una retribución o de una parte de los frutos.
*2. *m._ Ter._ Hombre que vive en una masada o masía.


"La masía es una explotación familiar, en ocasiones trabajada en aparcería, con una extensión que nunca es inferior a las diez hectáreas, rodeada de tierras de secano donde abundan los pastos y algo de bosque."

"El Mas Roig es en la actualidad una explotación moderna de 40 hectáreas, dedicadas casi en su totalidad a la viña de la variedad charelo,..."

Yo deduzco que mas es una forma no autorizada por la RAE de referirse a las masías. Creo que un español te puede orientar mejor... yo nunca había oído esas palabras... he aprendido algo junto contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## SydLexia

I think this might be Catalan (It is certainly Occitan French, from the other side of the Pyrenees)

...and meaning 'masía'..

Edit: Actually it seems that Bétera is in Valencia so this 'mas' is Valencià not Castellà or Català.

syd


----------



## Canela Mad

Sí, ciertamente es catalán. Lo he visto en la región de los Pirineos, es un tipo de casa rural.  De la forma en que lo he oído emplear, es un sinónimo de masía pero seguro que un catalán te puede orientar mejor.

Un saludo


----------



## Rintoul

Se trata efectivamente de una casa rural aislada o "masia". Traduzco la definición que aporta el Diccionario del Institut d'Estudis Catalans.
*mas 
*


_1 _m. [LC] [AQ] [HIH] Casa de labranza 
_2 _m. [LC] [GG] [HIH] Unidad de explotación agrícola tradicional integrada por el "mas", los cultivos, establos, almacenes, etc

Como insinúa la segunda acepción, suele dar nombre a la finca o propiedad: Mas Fuster, por ejemplo.


----------



## ryba

SydLexia said:


> I think this might be Catalan (It is certainly Occitan French, from the other side of the Pyrenees)
> 
> ...and meaning 'masía'..



Exactly, Catalan and Occitan share whole loads of vocabulary. This is a link to an Occitan-French dictionary where it says:

*mas* (2) _nom m._ 1. domaine*;*  2. habitation rurale _loc._*;*  3. campagne _nom f._*;*  4. mas _nom f._

Here is an article entitled "L'habitation rurale provençale. Le vent et le soleil" where by _habitation rurale provençale_ they mean _mas_ and they use both terms interchangeably.

Cheers!


----------

